
Leidos closes Lockheed merger - boyter
https://delimiter.com.au/2016/08/29/leidos-closes-lockheed-merger/
======
engi_nerd
I know we strive for accuracy in headlines. This article's headline (and thus,
the title of this submission) is misleading. You would be led to believe that
Leidos in its entirety had been merged with all of Lockheed-Martin. The first
sentence of the article has it better:

"US-based multinational defence company Leidos has announced the successful
completion of its previously announced merger with Lockheed Martin’s
Information Systems & Global Solutions (IS&GS) business."

LM got tired, for whatever reason, of being in the corporate IT business.

------
impostervt
As a former SAIC employee (prior to the Leidos split), I thought it was
interesting that this article mentioned the hiring of Gregory Dahlberg to the
board. He was previously a senior VP at lockheed.

From 2003-2009 or so the CEO of SAIC was Ken Dahlberg. He's the one who took
the company public and away from being an employee-owned company (which I
think only 11% of the employees, including me, voted against).

Can't seem to find any relation between the two but ...that's not that common
of a name, is it?

~~~
mcguire
Ex-SAIC employee myself, here. Before the Leidos split, our contract was under
a person who apparently was related to the Dahlberg family. Shortly before the
spin-off was announced, she was pulled off; we hoped due to gross
incompetence. Apparently not; our contract stayed with SAIC and I believe she
went with Leidos.

It's a strange company.

